# Farm Chemicals and birth defects



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I suppose with a small population big companies can come in and walk all over people. I have been to Waimea. Drank a lot of coffee their at a local plantation. It's my favorite Hawaii Island. Low population and ---- well I thought less developed. It turns out corn grown there has 17 times the pesticides sprayed on it, as compared to crops on the mainland.

http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015 ... icides-gmo


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have one major problem with this article.

I have worked for Monsanto at a corn research station. From how crazy they are about safety in a lab, I find it very hard to believe they wouldn't go overboard when it comes to to apply herbicides, pesticides, and fungicides. Monsanto goes above and beyond for safety.

I have my CDL, yet I couldn't drive a Monsanto vehicle.
I have drove tractor my entire life, yet I couldn't drive a Monsanto tractor.
I have a commercial applicators licenses, yet I couldn't handle herbicides at Monsanto.
I have three classes of forklift licenses, yet I couldn't operate a forklift at Monsanto.

Everything done at Monsanto, had training, specialized training was required for just about everything. I know the same can be said for Bayer, Dow, Syngenta, or any of the major ag players, as I have a lot of friends working for or with those companies.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Eyes are on them here. I would like to see a follow up to this story. How do they know 17 times as many chemicals are being used? Hawaii is liberal and I would have expected environmental laws in excess. When I was there I know people sure complain about those companies. Even the farmers downhill from their operations. Some politician perhaps has a little extra cash.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Maybe it should be mandatory that all employees and their families of that outfit live downhill and/or down wind of where they work. Bet that would cure alot of issues. ...


----------

